# GE side by side not cooling (pics)..HELP!



## Exjay (Apr 27, 2013)

Im thinking this is my problem. Need to get a small mirror to check the underside of the line to look for holes still.

http://www.fixya.com/support/t4618991-6_year_old_ge_side_side_freon_line


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No model #?
Feel the coils on the back or under it. They should be hot.
Is the compressor running?


----------



## Exjay (Apr 27, 2013)

Its a GE model 25 (GSH25JSTA SS). Fans run as soon as being plugged in but really no other noises noted. Coils are slightly warm after running for a awhile but inside is just blowing room temp air. Didne see any noticable or obvious holes in the line just corrosion from it sitting in the foam insulation.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Exjay said:


> could hear a slight hissing in the area of this line still and the line was still wet with the oily water (freeon?) and had also collected in the bottom of the insulation wrap. sounds like a leak of sorts to me but any ideas on how to fix?
> 
> Pics are in my album.. http://www.diychatroom.com/members/exjay-193083/albums/


hissing noise and oil is never a good thing with refrigeration tubing. Sounds like a leak but you should probably have a tech look at it, but be prepared for a very expense repair if it is a refrigerant leak. That leak will need to be found and repaired (rebrazed), a vacuum pulled on the system and a new filter dryer installed then recharged.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd wager you had (have) a leak, and the green stuff is the refrigerant ( compressor ) oil puked out of the offending hole.

I agree with the above, it wont be cheap to fix, although I have no idea on what that cost may end up being. For a ball-park estimate, if you had this done recently, is look to see what it cost your car's AC system to be repaired, providing it wasn't a catastrophic initial problem, like a compressor that imploded ?


----------

